# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Happy Birthday!!!



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I believe that today is the birthday of our very own Robert. I'm sure he will kill me for outing him like this, but I think we owe him a huge happy birthday for all the things he does for our community.
jB


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Robert! And thanks for everything.....


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

*HAPPY BURFDAY!*


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Gee, Thanks! I think I turned 22...

for the 2nd time!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Happy B-Day Robert. I use to have B-Days a long time ago. LOL!! 

Hawk


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks guys, I don't know why I put my birthdate in my profile at APC. I know what you mean Hawk!







45...yikes. I would say I still feel like I am 22, but, I cant see as well, cant hear as well, I'm fatter, have less hair...blah blah blah! But I am enjoying myself much more than I was 20 years ago!


----------

